# iPod Express?



## Surfer Libre (12 Juin 2004)

A moins d'un cataclysme à Cupertino, il est maintenant tenu pour acquis que le nouvel iPod sera revu en profondeur pour sa prochaine mouture.

L'écran couleur et les fonctions qui vont avec feront leur apparition. Apple y travaille depuis l'année dernière (des recrutements dans ce sens avaient été fait).

Que le design soit ou pas dans la lignée de l'iPod actuel, la roue tactile de l'ipod mini ayant brillamment réussi sont examen d'entrée a toute les chances de passer sur le grand modèle. (Cela pourrait ressembler au petit montage ci-joint?)

:love:

Par contre une nouvelle inconnue a fait son apparition la semaine dernière avec l'annonce de AirPort Express. Elle pourrait révolutionner l'utilisation actuelle du baladeur qui excepté le disque dur, a du mal à se distinguer de son petit frère!
Le nouvel iPod relayé par AirPort Express, sera t'il capable de communiquer ses médias sans fil vers la chaine HiFi (musique), voir même vers l'écran de l'ordi ou la TV (diaporamas, films)?


----------



## Macounette (12 Juin 2004)

Joli, mais quid de l'autonomie ... ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

Un écran de 5 centimètres de diagonale pour voir des vidéos?... Apple ne commettra jamais cette erreur. Encore une fois, qui est prêt à se regarder un film de 120 minutes sur un tel engin.


----------



## Surfer Libre (13 Juin 2004)

Macounette, il exsiste des technologies d'écrans couleurs petit format peut gourmandes en énergie, tels le OLED utilisé par Kodak sur certains APN depuis deux ans environ. De plus la qualité de visualisation est supérieure à la technologie LCD.

Cette solution peut avoir été choisie par Apple. De toute façon, les iPod color "as like" sont maintenant légions. Si Apple ne se positionne pas maintenant sur ce marché émergeant (au plus tard cette année), elle se fera tous simplement distancer par la concurence...

Mais la question se porte d'avantage sur le iPod au centre de la vie numérique via Airport.

Merçi toutefois pôur le qualificatif.  :love:


----------



## Surfer Libre (13 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un écran de 5 centimètres de diagonale pour voir des vidéos?... Apple ne commettra jamais cette erreur. Encore une fois, qui est prêt à se regarder un film de 120 minutes sur un tel engin.



C'est justement le sujet de ce thread. Le iPod sur grand écran ou sur la HiFi, via Airport Express.

Ceci dit, un petit écran peut s'avérer très utile et suffisant pour visualiser ses photos de vacances stockées sur le DD. Des marques de références ont même édité des appareils dont c'est la seule utilisation, tel Nikon et son Coolwalker MSV avec un écran de 2,5" qui convient même aux pros, ou Epson et son Photo Viewer. :love:  :love:


----------



## Bobbus (13 Juin 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Par contre une nouvelle inconnue a fait son apparition la semaine dernière avec l'annonce de AirPort Express. Elle pourrait révolutionner l'utilisation actuelle du baladeur qui excepté le disque dur, a du mal à se distinguer de son petit frère!
> Le nouvel iPod relayé par AirPort Express, sera t'il capable de communiquer ses médias sans fil vers la chaine HiFi (musique), voir même vers l'écran de l'ordi ou la TV (diaporamas, films)?




Moi j'aime bien ce montage  :love: 

Ce que je verrai bien, c'est un AirTunes géré par le socle. Ça résoud le pb de l'autonomie, on peut avoir son socle n'importe ou et accéder quand même à sa musique depuis son ordinateur, et/ou streamer la musique sur sa chaine à coté de laquelle est la borne Airport Express.

Je vois pas bien ce que je ferai en plus avec un iPod qui serait directement AirTunes enabled (à part desactiver tout de suite Airport pour avoir une autonomie potable), par contre un socle Airport correspond bien plus à mon utilisation et à mon écoute de musique.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

Bob


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Juin 2004)

Bobbus a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien ce montage  :love:
> 
> Ce que je verrai bien, c'est un AirTunes géré par le socle. Ça résoud le pb de l'autonomie, on peut avoir son socle n'importe ou et accéder quand même à sa musique depuis son ordinateur, et/ou streamer la musique sur sa chaine à coté de laquelle est la borne Airport Express.
> 
> ...




Hullo,

Je ne partage pas trop l'idée du socle:
- L'avantage d'airport, c'est qu'on peut se passer d'un cable.  Devoir se trimballer le dock ne serait pas vraiment pratique et limiterait l'apport du wifi.
- Manipuler un iPod sur son dock est possible, mais je ne vois pas ça comme étant très très pratique.

Imaginons la scène suivante. Quelqu'un va à une soirée avec son iPod. Il doit s'occuper de la musique, mais souhaite danser. Il a certes préparé ses playlists, mais il se peut qu'il doive changer de morceau rapidement ou créer une playlist au fur et à mesure de la soirée.
- Avec le dock airport: Il doit laisser son iPod dans un coin et s'il veut faire un changement, doit quitter la piste de danse pour aller tripatouiller son iPod.
- Avec l'iPod airport: Il se la joue Travolta sur la piste avec l'iPod dans la poche, autour du cou, à la ceinture. Et s'il doit changer quelque chose, il peut le faire tout en dansant.

Alors certes tout possesseur d'iPod n'est pas dj-danseur. Mais même... quand je suis bien installé dans mon lit, fauteuil, canapé, je n'aurais pas forcément mon dock airport à côté de moi. Un iPod Airport reste ce qu'il y a de plus simple.

Quant à la vidéo sur iPod, je crois me souvenir que Jobs n'a cessé de critique cette approche. De plus, il semble aussi opposer de faire une machine qui fasse de tout, mais pas d'une façon géniale.
Non je préférerais plutôt qu'Apple fasse de l'iPod ZE ultime machine audio en y ajoutant un vrai encodeur et une vraie entrée son. Une radio serait un plus sympa aussi.

Mais si iPod devait se pencher vers la video, ce serait plus intéressant s'il pouvait se relier facilement à une télé ou un écran, car quelque soit la qualité de l'écran, un film sur un petit format n'a guère d'intérêts.
Il faudrait aussi que le divx soit pris en compte, car ça devient Ze format du film comme le mp3 est devenu ZE format audio. Ou alors qu'Apple frappe un très très très grand coup avec Quicktime.

Last but not least, un Home on iPod serait une fonction pas mal du tout. Mais on retombe dans l'usine à gaz... enfin ce ne serait pas trop grave si Apple fait très bien son boulot.

Valà, valà mes deux cents,

A.


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2004)

...et après, les chanceux friqués se prendraient un roadster Smart avec l'iMove "cinéma" pour le passager ou pour faire "drive in" à deux sur les dunes à Deauville...


----------



## purestyle (13 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un écran de 5 centimètres de diagonale pour voir des vidéos?... Apple ne commettra jamais cette erreur. Encore une fois, qui est prêt à se regarder un film de 120 minutes sur un tel engin.



Oui, ce sont les oculistes qui vont être contents.


----------



## Surfer Libre (13 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un écran de 5 centimètres de diagonale pour voir des vidéos?... Apple ne commettra jamais cette erreur. Encore une fois, qui est prêt à se regarder un film de 120 minutes sur un tel engin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## ficelle (13 Juin 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Le nouvel iPod relayé par AirPort Express, sera t'il capable de communiquer ses médias sans fil vers la chaine HiFi (musique), voir même vers l'écran de l'ordi ou la TV (diaporamas, films)?



et capable de lire un stream audio/video en provenance du reseau ?  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juin 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> Imaginons la scène suivante. Quelqu'un va à une soirée avec son iPod. Il doit s'occuper de la musique, mais souhaite danser. Il a certes préparé ses playlists, mais il se peut qu'il doive changer de morceau rapidement ou créer une playlist au fur et à mesure de la soirée.
> - Avec le dock airport: Il doit laisser son iPod dans un coin et s'il veut faire un changement, doit quitter la piste de danse pour aller tripatouiller son iPod.
> - Avec l'iPod airport: Il se la joue Travolta sur la piste avec l'iPod dans la poche, autour du cou, à la ceinture. Et s'il doit changer quelque chose, il peut le faire tout en dansant.



Oulala, Gérer ses bières, l'APN plus un ipod, ça devient beaucoup.  
Je préfère savoir mes mac et l'iPod à l'abris quand je m'occupe d'une soirée. Quand je dance, je dance.


----------



## vincmyl (13 Juin 2004)

Peut etre le 15???


----------



## tyler_d (14 Juin 2004)

entièrement d'accord avec Adrienhb, meme si dans son exemple le dj serait un gars qui se la raconte un max. faut assumer.


maintenant, vous semblez qd meme oublier que, meme si l'airport express associé à un ipod 4g wifi serait une idée géniale, que le airport express est qd meme reliée à un cable jusqu'à la chaine ! (les chaines wifi n'existe pas encore...), alors évidement ce n'est pas 50 cables de 15 mètres chacun, mais il est qd meme là.

Ce que je souhaite surtout si mise à jour de l'ipod il y a, c'est que l'autonomie soit revue largement à la hausse.

je me sert déja de mon ipod comme juxebox numérique relié à mon ampli du salon, avec l'airport j'aurais encore plus tendance à men servire, mais il me faudrait plus de batterie !!!! 

dernier point : je n'ai pas essayer la "click wheel" du mini, mais pourquoi vouloir remplacer la superbe roulette tactile ! elle est géniale ! il ne faut ps revenir en arrière avec des boutons "mécaniques"

d'autant plus que c'est ce qui fait vraiment "sensation" sur l'ipod : les commandes tactiles, ça rend le produit encore plus "magique"


----------



## fanou (14 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...et après, les chanceux friqués se prendraient un roadster Smart avec l'iMove "cinéma" pour le passager ou pour faire "drive in" à deux sur les dunes à Deauville...


 Ya pas de dune à Deauville !:mouais:


----------



## pluskapoil01 (14 Juin 2004)

Matez moi ca! 




Mac + PC

Allez Je sui pret a parier fort que l'iPod 4G sera avec 1 Techno WirelEss , Dommage que j'ai un 40Go sinon je l'aurai acheté direct!!


----------



## miaou (14 Juin 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, vous semblez qd meme oublier que, meme si l'airport express associé à un ipod 4g wifi serait une idée géniale, que le airport express est qd meme reliée à un cable jusqu'à la chaine ! (les chaines wifi n'existe pas encore...), alors évidement ce n'est pas 50 cables de 15 mètres chacun, mais il est qd meme là.



ca commence à exister,  je sait pas si elles seront comptibles avec le Mac
mais  grace à l ' ipod Express  on s'en balance
http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...620041905&PRID=1559588&Detail=all#detailfiche


----------



## ficelle (14 Juin 2004)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> ca commence à exister,  je sait pas si elles seront comptibles avec le Mac
> mais  grace à l ' ipod Express  on s'en balance
> http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...620041905&PRID=1559588&Detail=all#detailfiche



ce genre de chaîne, tout comme les lecteurs kiss capables de chopper un stream sur le réseau, n'est pas prêt d'être compatible avec la techno AirTunes qui utilise un codec bien particulier, le Apple Loseless Codec.
par contre, c'est tout à fait compatible avec les softs de stream dispo sur mac, que ce soit en réseau ethernet, ou airport


----------



## Philito (14 Juin 2004)

pluskapoil01 a dit:
			
		

> Matez moi ca!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'aurais pas été aussi sûr pour faire le lien entre la compatibilité mac+pc avec la sortie d'un ipod sans fil..... Principalement car apple doit faire rentrer dans les mentalités PC que ces produits sont compatibles avec les PC.... de là à voir que l'ipod sans fil va surement sortir, j'avoue ne pas voir le lien.....

Sinon, pour ceux qui disent qu'un écran de 5cm est petit, je suis d'accord, mais parfois, ici au Chili, les voyages en bus sont tellement longs que j'aurais eu un ipod vidéo avec un écran de 5cm, j'aurais quand même regardé quelque chose..... même si l'écran était vraiment trop petit...... Mais Steve, nous a confirmé qu'il n'en voulait pas..... donc je n'y crois pas.... mais c'est vrai qu'une fonction de prévisualisation (que ce soit de photo ou de vidéo) serait interessante, et libre aux neuneus comme moi qui n'ont pas encore (problèmes de livraisons) leur TV plasma holographique 240 cm de diagonale de le regarder en 6cm carrés 

Allez avec un peu de chance, demain on est fixé, et on pourra de suite, mettre toutes nos ressources sur une autre rumeur.....    :love:


----------



## nicogala (14 Juin 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas de dune à Deauville !:mouais:


Ah... aussi c'est pas du tout mes fréquentations  mais ça va bien avec l'image... (en plus je sais même pas placer ce lieu sur une carte... aucun intérêt...  )


----------



## Aurelien_ (14 Juin 2004)

Je vous rapelle que J-R a dit que personne ne coupait sa viande avec un couteau suisse!


----------



## Surfer Libre (15 Juin 2004)

Sur la nouvelle page de l'iTunes Music Store français. Apple communique très ouvertement sur le fait de pouvoir écouter sa zique sur la chaîne HiFi via Airport Express.

La diffusion de musique sans fil semble être le dada à la mode. Il ne manque plus que l'iPod pour rentrer dans la danse... mais quand?


----------



## Surfer Libre (15 Juin 2004)

Petite info complémentaire:

D'après cet article de macplus des fuites provenant directement des gens d'Apple lors de la conférence Apple sur la post-production à Paris indiqueraient que l'iPod aura bien des fonctions video. Au moins en tant que lecteur nomade pour visualiser ses videos où bon nous semble.

Bien évidement, il n'a jamais été question de fonctions video se limitant à l'écran de l'iPod, mais d'insérer l'iPod au centre du Hub Numérique qui ne se limite pas à la musique...

Ceci dit la fonction diaporama peut être très utile sur un petit écran, juste pour gérer ses photos. A tel point que Archos n'a pas hésité à intégrer cette fonction sur l'écran noir et blanc du Gmini 220 ... je fait confiance à Apple pour faire mieux.

Par contre le mystère reste total concernant la connectivité sans fil ou pas du futur iPod.


----------



## Caster (15 Juin 2004)

en tout cas, ce serait excellent


----------

